# Pikkolo vs. Mei Tai vs. Ergo



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello.

Background: My son (my first child) is 7.5 weeks old, and I have been carrying him in a ring sling (Maya Wrap MamaBaby Sling) and a Belle carrier (that was a gift). The MamaBaby sling is great for wearing around the house, for nursing when we're out, etc., but because the fabric is sooo stretchy (it's jersey cotton, like a t-shirt), he inevitably ends up sitting lower than is comfortable if I wear him for very long, and my back begins to hurt a little (I don't know how much he weighs right now, but he was >10lbs. at 2 weeks-- 95th percentile for both height & weight). I know I can get a sling that is made of sturdier material (and I may do so), but I also don't like how one arm isn't really totally free with a ring sling b/c the fabric is spread over the shoulder, limiting that arm's mobility.

The Belle is nice when he is awake and wants to kick his legs, etc., but he sort of "dangles" in it if he falls asleep, and after a while, the straps start to move in towards my neck and can hurt my shoulders a little. Also, I don't think it would be easy to nurse in this carrier.

All this to say that I am in the market for an additional carrier. From everything I have read, the Pikkolo sounds most like what I am seeking. As an alternative (or maybe in addition?), my mother-in-law, who sews (I don't!), has offered to make a mei tai for me. So I have a few questions about the Pikkolo, mei tais, and the Ergo. From the pictures, it looks like the Ergo holds the baby higher than the Pikkolo or mei tais, which seems like it would put less stress on the back and shoulders. Is this true? Or can the same height be accomplished by using the babywearing belt with the Pikkolo and/or adjusting a mei tai differently? I understand that the body of the Ergo is shorter than the other two carriers, which I think wouldn't be good for me since my baby is already long/tall (& has a long torso).

Also, if my mother-in-law makes a mei tai for me, would there be any point to also purchasing a Pikkolo, or are these two carriers too similar for that to make sense? (For what it's worth, my son has pretty good head control (for his age), and I/we would be using the carrier to carry him around town (we live in DC), for errands, for walks, on hikes, when traveling, etc. I would also like to be able to nurse in whatever carrier I am using).

Thanks!


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

I think if your mother-in-law is offering to make you a mei tai, I'd totally take her up on it. It's really nice to have options and a mei tai is really nice to have.

For sure, you can do a higher back carry in a Pikkolo or mei tai than the Ergo. Definitly a sure thing. The Ergo is meant to tie around your hips, whereas a Pikkolo can be tied higher on your waist and so can a mei tai and this is how you are able to then do a high back carry.

A Pikkolo is basically a mei tai with buckles. I find the Pikkolo much more comfortable than the Ergo.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

From the pictures, it looks like the Ergo holds the baby higher than the Pikkolo or mei tais, which seems like it would put less stress on the back and shoulders. Is this true?
No, it depends on how you put it on. If you want it higher on your back (and its always recommended due to comfort and less stress), then you can adjust it so that you can. However, a simple MT (though if you choose to buy a MT, you are in for a whole new list of which one! lol), are more indefinatly adjustable due to the fact that they are not hindered by any clips, etc. - I find the ones with buckles to be handy, for quick on off - especially on those rainy days.

Have you tried a woven wrap (like a didymos?) - for a baby this young, I have personally never felt comfortable with them in a MT. I find the MTs (buckle or not) to be very useful when they are older, 6 months + - and mostly for backwearing, cause any big baby/child - no matter what sling, is not going to be the most comfortable on your front - MTs are handy for back carries (when you need to clean the house, put out the laundry, hoover, cook dinner, go shopping, out and about, etc).

I have seen people nurse in MTs, but they have always seemed the hardest carrier for nursing in for me. You can easily nurse in a wrap, though its never as quick as the slip of a ring sling.


----------



## batsister (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. To clarify, I do plan to take my mother-in-law up on the MT offer; I just wasn't sure if I might still want a Pikkolo (or...), too. I think I will wait and see if I feel like I want/need anything else after I get the MT (about which I am very excited!







)

It is goo to know that a MT or Pikkolo can do a high back carry, but I was actually wondering about the height at which the baby is held in front... I read someplace that the ideal positioning is for the baby's bottom to sit roughly at the wearer's belly button (that this is best for the wearer's back, etc.)... in photos, it looked like the Ergo held the baby there, but the baby was sitting lower in the Pikkolo... but I guess the support belt you can add would raise the baby up? And with a mei tai you could just tie it higher or something?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

And with a mei tai you could just tie it higher or something?
Yep.


----------



## baturay (Jan 15, 2006)

You can tie higher too in the front with the Pikkolo, as the waist is very much like that of a mei tai. I think getting the mei tai and then waiting on the Pikkolor or Ergo is a good idea.


----------

